# Harry Greb Vs. Marvin Hagler



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 23, 2016)

After about a month without continuing it, here's the next part of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Harry Greb vs Marvin Hagler.

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Harry Greb Vs. Marvin Hagler

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 25, 2016)

Did this get lost due to timing, or is no one particularly interested in Harry Greb Vs. Marvelous Marvin?


----------



## Tames D (Nov 25, 2016)

I voted. And I must say that Harry Greb looks a lot like Buka


----------



## Buka (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Hagler, been to several of his fights, got to work out with him once at my old boxing gym when he was on his way up.

But Greb was a beast. My dad went to a lot of his fights. Greb was one of Dempsey's sparring partners and used to have his way with Dempsey, who always promised Greb a title shot, but always ducked him. And Greb only weighed 165.


----------

